# Game Thread - Toronto at Orlando



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

***********************************
TORONTO RAPTORS at ORLANDO MAGIC
***********************************
*Friday, November 28, 2003, 8:00 PM EST.
TD Waterhouse Center, Orlando, Florida.*
*TV: Rogers Sportsnet, Sunshine Network*
************************************









The TD Waterhouse Center in Orlando.



*TORONTO RAPTORS PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*




































Left to Right: Alvin Williams, Vince Carter, Michael Curry, Jerome Williams, Antonio Davis.

*TORONTO RAPTORS KEY BENCH PLAYERS:*






















Left to Right: Milt Palacio, Chris Bosh, Morris Peterson.

*TORONTO RAPTORS COACHING STAFF:*






















Left to Right: Kevin O'Neill (HC), Tony Brown (AC), Bob Beyer (AC).




*ORLANDO MAGIC PROJECTED STARTING FIVE:*




































Left to Right: Tyronn Lue, Tracy McGrady, Gordan Giricek, Juwan Howard, Drew Gooden.

*ORLANDO MAGIC KEY BENCH PLAYERS:*






















Left to Right: Keith Bogans, Reece Gaines, Andrew DeClercq.

*ORLANDO MAGIC COACHING STAFF:*






















Left to Right: Johnny Davis (HC), Paul Pressey (AC), Mark Hughes(AC).



It's been a while since the Orlando Magic were this bad. 

Jermaine O'Neal collected 22 points and 19 rebounds as the Pacers remained unbeaten on the road with an 89-78 victory over the Magic, who played without leading scorer Tracy McGrady and suffered their 13th consecutive loss on Monday. 

The Pacers improved their road record to 7-0 for the first time since entering the NBA in 1976 and dating to last season have won a club-record eight straight road games. They also continued to get it done defensively, holding an opponent under 80 points for the seventh time in 13 games this season. 

But they downplayed the record and were glad to avoid a letdown. 

"No not really, we know we got a long season in front of us," Indiana forward Ron Artest said. "We'll probably enjoy it after this year." 

"This was a dangerous game and if we didn't respect this opponent we were going to lose," Pacers coach Rick Carlisle added. "We played smarter and more efficiently as the game went on and that was the key." 

With McGrady out with the flu, the Pacers began to take control in the second half. After taking a 48-43 lead into halftime, Indiana used a 10-3 run during the third quarter to take a 65-56 lead into the fourth. 

O'Neal scored seven points in the fourth and his three-point play with 6:45 remaining put the Pacers up, 77-63. They never led by less than eight points thereafter and won their fifth in a row. 

Playing most of his 38 minutes inside the paint, O'Neal struggled early against Steven Hunter before collecting his seventh double-double of the season. He shot 9-of-21 and fell two rebounds shy of his career high. 

"They came out and played extremely well. I think Steven Hunter did a pretty good job on me, the first couple of minutes, making me adjust my shots and blocking a few," O'Neal said. "Stuff like that kind of gets me going. When I'm not really shooting well, trying to find other ways to be effective, whether it's good rebounding, blocking shots or making good passes." 

Playing without McGrady for the first time this season, Orlando is 0-7 at home for the first time in team history. The Magic have lost 13 in a row for the first time since a club-record 17-game skid during the 1991-92 season - one year before they drafted Shaquille O'Neal. 

Orlando fell to 0-3 under coach Johnny Davis, who replaced the fired Doc Rivers on Tuesday. 

"I thought our guys played really hard tonight," Davis said. "I thought they gave maximum effort. Certainly we were undermanned with T-Mac not playing, but I don't think our guys conceded to the Pacers. I'm proud of the way they fought." 



Toni Kukoc scored 15 points off the bench and Michael Redd and Tim Thomas added 14 apiece as the Milwaukee Bucks snapped their three-game losing streak with an 82-62 romp over the Toronto Raptors on Sunday. 

The Bucks were 0-2 on a three-game road trip and winless in their last three away from home. But they continued their strong play at the Air Canada Centre, recording their sixth straight win while defeating the Raptors for the 10th time in the last 11 encounters. 

"We've been very successful over the years at this facility and I guess we just get up for playing the Raptors," Redd said. "We were very desperate for a win today. We lost our last three and we looked at today as a perfect opportunity to come in and try to steal one." 

Vince Carter scored 15 points but was just 7-of-16 from the field and committed seven turnovers for Toronto, which has lost two in a row at home since starting a franchise-best 5-0 at the Air Canada Centre. 

"We are not scoring at our best, but the other team isn't scoring 100 or 110 points either," said Carter, who was joined in double figures by Antonio Davis and rookie Chris Bosh, both of whom scored 13 points. 

The Raptors' previous home low for points was 64 versus Charlotte on November 20, 2000. They scored fewer than 70 for the fourth time this season after failing to reach the figure just four times in their history. 

Toronto, which has scored 56 and 60 points in games this season, shot just 34 percent (25-of-73) from the field - the sixth time this season the team has shot less than 40 percent in a game. 

"It was a combination of us not making shots and allowing them to get to the glass and they were able to finish," Bosh said. "We didn't show a sense of urgency. We know it's there on offense, but we just have to keep working on it." 

The Bucks took control with an 11-0 run that began the second quarter. Kukoc's three-pointer gave Milwaukee a 31-20 lead with 8:45 left in the half. 

The Bucks never led by fewer than eight points thereafter and gained their first 20-point advantage on Kukoc's basket early in the fourth. 

"My teammates gave me the ball early and I was able to get to the basket," Kukoc said. "We've struggled lately when we couldn't make shots, but today we hit the boards (45-39), which helped get some easy baskets. 


The game can be seen on Rogers Sportsnet in Toronto, and on Sunshine Network in Orlando at 8:00 PM EST.


*-SLSI-*


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

The Raptors go to 7-7 after a fabulous win in Atlanta against the Hawks. Next up, they take their game to Disney World to face the Magic. Orlando is coming off of a 94-92 home loss to the Celtics, with McGrady only finishing with 24 points in 34 minutes. The Raps won in overtime against the Hawks, with Vince finishing with 41 points in 46 minutes. Should be a fun one in Florida on Friday night. 


*-SLSI-*


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey Magic fans, 

Just wanted to let you know that after the Raps beat the Magic on Friday, extending your awesome streak to 16 games, your schedule is:

New Orleans
New Orleans
San Antonio
Dallas..

Can we say go for the gold and go for 20 in a row!


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

Your starting Lineup and key bench players are wrong for the Magic. Hunter will start, not Gooden, and the key bench players are Gooden, Strickland and Donnell Harvey.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> The Raptors go to 7-7 after a fabulous win in Atlanta against the Hawks. Next up, they take their game to Disney World to face the Magic. Orlando is coming off of a 94-92 home loss to the Celtics, with McGrady only finishing with 24 points in 34 minutes. The Raps won in overtime against the Hawks, with Vince finishing with 41 points in 46 minutes. Should be a fun one in Florida on Friday night.
> *-SLSI-*


The last time I checked, the Magic played in downtown Orlando, not Disney World.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i :bowdown: to the Magic fans still sticking by their team, supporting them through each game


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The MAgiC, I'm sorry but T-Mac isn't schooling Vince tonight. Throughout the whole game, he has no made a bucket ON Vince while Vince has made 1 bucket ON him. I wonder how it feels like to be Magic fans because their about to lose 15 straight.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Today we just got Raptors NBA TV at my dorm!!! I can see any raptors game I want now and pretty soon I'll be able to see the Magic on Comedy Cental.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

81-80 torono....maybe i spoke too soon:heart: 


wait....Tmac goes to the line to take the lead

HE...............makes the first:no: 
and the second 

NOOOOOOO

Magic 82 81

NOOOOOOOO


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

AW just took the lead back  

83 82 RAAAPtORS

43.4 seconds left


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

TMAC is good. 

 

WHat a game!!!!

I'm gona stop posting now till it's over


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Chusk Swirsky
"Vince Carter with ONIONS"

WHAT A GAME

I am on the edge of my chair 

I Love this GAME

 


Classic duel between VC and TMAC


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

this forum is dead


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

GIricheck makes the first.........

and the second....:laugh: 

RAPTORS WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> GIricheck makes the first.........
> 
> and the second....:laugh:
> ...


That is the way it has been going for Orlando .. Giri actually needs a miss and he makes it.

Huge shot by Vince. Cant believe he even got it off.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> That is the way it has been going for Orlando .. Giri actually needs a miss and he makes it.
> ...


Why can't you believe him? He's almighty Invinceable. He's Mr. Clutch. That shot wasn't a fluke.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Why can't you believe him? He's almighty Invinceable. He's Mr. Clutch. That shot wasn't a fluke.


Well, he was pretty vinceable the rest of the game. Tmac dominated him in that 4th quarter, except for that one shot.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, he was pretty vinceable the rest of the game. Tmac dominated him in that 4th quarter, except for that one shot.


Why do you always have to add alittle "sauce" to everything you say about Tmac superior to Vince while you try to make things equal when you say something about Vince superior to Tmac. What I mean is that you say he "dominated" him the whole 4th quarter exept for the last shot. Tmac just "dominated" him as you would call it on 2 offensive possessions and 1 defensive possession, not the whole quarter. Vince "dominated" Tmac at the end of the game with the swish, and you say he "barely" shot over him when he elevated very high that he clearly and literally shot over Tmac and harvey.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you always have to add alittle "sauce" to everything you say about Tmac superior to Vince while you try to make things equal when you say something about Vince superior to Tmac. What I mean is that you say he "dominated" him the whole 4th quarter exept for the last shot. Tmac just "dominated" him as you would call it on 2 offensive possessions and 1 defensive possession, not the whole quarter. Vince "dominated" Tmac at the end of the game with the swish, and you say he "barely" shot over him when he elevated very high that he clearly and literally shot over Tmac and harvey.


Tmac scored 16 pts in the 4th. Did Vince even score any other points down the stretch? 1 defensive possesion? Lets see, he drew a charge one on one with Vince. He ripped Vince clean one on one. And he blocked Vince's shot one on one. 

He did barely get it off. What the hell is wrong with saying that. He barely got the shot off over Tmac and Harvey. That is why it was a great shot. What is your point? Geez.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Tmac scored 16 pts in the 4th. Did Vince even score any other points down the stretch? 1 defensive possesion? Lets see, he drew a charge one on one with Vince. He ripped Vince clean one on one. And he blocked Vince's shot one on one.


He never "dominated" him though lmao. And he didn't block his shot 1 on 1. His teammates helped him get the block by giving Vince an awkward shot and eventually, McGrady goes Big Ben. Get your facts straight. 



> He did barely get it off. What the hell is wrong with saying that. He barely got the shot off over Tmac and Harvey. That is why it was a great shot. What is your point? Geez.


Barely? Clearly and skillfully you mean. And if you think that was a fluke, it wasn't. 
If you think I'm totally on Vince's side, I'm not. I'm just stating the god damn truth.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> He never "dominated" him though lmao. And he didn't block his shot 1 on 1. His teammates helped him get the block by giving Vince an awkward shot and eventually, McGrady goes Big Ben. Get your facts straight.


He did too dominate him. Three crucial possessions and Tmac gets a charge, a steal, and a block all on Vince. Tmac had Vince shut down when he was guarding him the whole damned game. Besides that lost shot, I'm not sure if Vince ever even scored on Tmac. Meanwhile, while Vince was guarding Tmac, Toronto was running double-teams at Tmac as soon as he caught the ball. And he still had a better offensive game.



> Barely? Clearly and skillfully you mean. And if you think that was a fluke, it wasn't.
> If you think I'm totally on Vince's side, I'm not. I'm just stating the god damn truth.


I never said it was a fluke. Your overly-sensitive self did. Ok, Vince "clearly and skillfully" barely got the shot off over Tmac and Harvey. Is that better?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> He did too dominate him. Three crucial possessions and Tmac gets a charge, a steal, and a block all on Vince. Tmac had Vince shut down when he was guarding him the whole damned game. Besides that lost shot, I'm not sure if Vince ever even scored on Tmac. Meanwhile, while Vince was guarding Tmac, Toronto was running double-teams at Tmac as soon as he caught the ball. And he still had a better offensive game.
> ...


How can you mention all the Tmac pro's without mentioning Vince's? Oh wait, your a pure Magic fan. Tmac shut Vince down the whole game when he was guarding him? How about he got a jump shot in the 1st half on Tmac. Well, that was the only one. But when Vince was guarding Tmac, Tmac swished all of them right? LMAO, actually no. Tmac missed all on Vince and the only bucket he made on Vince was his FIRST field goal attempt of the game (excluding the final minutes) and made the buckets only on Mo Pete. Oh yeah, didn't you see when JYD got a piece of McGrady's 3 pointer at the center of the arc?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you mention all the Tmac pro's without mentioning Vince's? Oh wait, your a pure Magic fan. Tmac shut Vince down the whole game when he was guarding him? How about he got a jump shot in the 1st half on Tmac. Well, that was the only one. But when Vince was guarding Tmac, Tmac swished all of them right? LMAO, actually no. Tmac missed all on Vince and the only bucket he made on Vince was his FIRST field goal attempt of the game (excluding the final minutes) and made the buckets only on Mo Pete. Oh yeah, didn't you see when JYD got a piece of McGrady's 3 pointer at the center of the arc?


Ok, thanks for verifying my point. And on Tmac's scoring, in case you didn't read what I said, but Toronto was double-teaming Tmac every time he caught the ball ... so obviously he is going to make the pass. Anyway, I didnt say he did all his scoring on Vince. I just said Tmac shut Vince down.

Back to the 4th quarter, yes, Tmac did dominate Vince. Of course, except for that last shot, which was clearly and skillfully a brilliant shot that barely got over Tmac and Harvey because of his desire and determination (and therefore, his poise).


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Back to the 4th quarter, yes, Tmac did dominate Vince. Of course, except for that last shot, which was clearly and skillfully a brilliant shot that barely got over Tmac and Harvey because of his desire and determination (and therefore, his poise).


I'm glad you said that without sarcasm.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> I'm glad you said that without sarcasm.


I figured you'd appreciate that. It's all good.

Hey, you wanna trade Chris Bosh for Drew Gooden? Please?


----------



## SLSI (Nov 25, 2003)

Good effort by Tracy McGrady, and the Magic. Hopefully you guys can get one coming up in a back to back against the Hornets.

*-SLSI-*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLSI</b>!
> Good effort by Tracy McGrady, and the Magic. Hopefully you guys can get one coming up in a back to back against the Hornets.
> 
> *-SLSI-*


Not really a good effort. Tmac and Vince were basically stinking it up the first half. Everyone on Orlando was pretty bad besides Howard. Except for the last part of the 4th quarter, it was a pretty crappy game.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> it was a pretty crappy game.


Thats what separates basketball from hockey. NO hockey games were ever boring and crappy.

P.S. Tampa Bay Lightnings will never win a stanley cup.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Tmac dominated the whole raps team in the fourth including carter albeit for a little while. 

P>S> leafs 35 yrs and counting so i wouldnt talk about the lightning


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

Well good game Magic fans, another great battle between the 2nd cousins...

Now i want to honestly ask what do you think the Magic's chances are of their next 5 games?

New Orleans
New Orleans
Dallas
San Antonio
Phoenix


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crippin</b>!
> Well good game Magic fans, another great battle between the 2nd cousins...
> 
> Now i want to honestly ask what do you think the Magic's chances are of their next 5 games?
> ...


Second game of the season, the Hornets beat the Magic by 2 points. Those aren't guaranteed losses for Orlando.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Well McGrady dominated Vince. Any one who thinks other wise either didn't see the game or is biased. 

McGrady had 18 points in the final quarter, dominated Vince in the 4th quarter and if not for his coach and Lue, would have won the game for the Magic.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Why can't you believe him? He's almighty Invinceable. He's Mr. Clutch. That shot wasn't a fluke.


This has to be one of the funniest posts I have ever read, LMAO!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> this forum is dead


Maybe the magic posters didn't want to respond to a blatant <b>taunting thread!</b>

CLOSED for taunting.
:nonono:


----------

